# Public Service Announcement for Northern Essence Customers



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

If you are due a package or refund from Northern Essence please get in touch with Trisha immediately.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

Can you please type out the email address? The link does not work for me.

Thanks!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## akulovany (Jun 27, 2004)

apology posted in Talk Amongst Yourselves


----------

